# Female GSD in Raleigh, NC



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

I have been posting to this site for a few months regarding a 2 yo female GSD that I adopted from the local kill shelter (Riley.) After much training, guidance from this board and consultation with a behaviorist, I've decided that Riley needs to be re-homed in a less stress inducing environment due to the increased leash agression/frustration that she is exhibiting.

She's a purebred Shepherd but alas I have no papers as I don't know her story before two months ago.

If you're interested in her story and would be interested in providing her a home that is more suitable to her temperament, please visit the two sites that I have posted in my efforts to re-home her. (Apologies if I'm breaking any rules here.)

GSD Rescue Group : Riley (CL)'s Web Page

ObeyAndProtect Training : (bottom of page) About Obey and Protect

If interested, feel free to contact me either through this forum or through one of the two sites above.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I take it this dog is in Raleigh now? If you are in Raleigh and wish to keep the dog I am in Virginia and would offer to help you and your dog for free if you travel to me. I have experience with this sort of issue and I train handlers giving classes for SAR and for PD handlers for over 25 years. If you would like to try one more time before re homing this pretty girl, I would be more than willing to help.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee for posting the image. And Thanks GermanShepherds6800 for the offer. I would love nothing more than to keep my girl, but she really does need a level of care/training that I simply can't do on a daily basis. At this age, she's still very trainable but will continue to be a potential liability in the current environment that I live.

Here are more specific needs for anyone that might be interested.
- A home with no female dogs (she's an alpha)
- A home with no kids or who are 10+ yo who are dog savvy
- An owner with solid GSD experience
- A large fenced in yard that's 6+ feet tall
- Someone with solid precision obedience training experience of 1+ year
- Someone who has participated in competitions of 1+ year
- Someone who can exercise her hard (excessively so : hiking, running, biking, swimming) on a daily basis
- Someone who can really work her with a "job" each day.

Frankly, I don't have the time or skills to work with her to this level on a daily basis and don't have the speed with which to work on behavior modification/training before true aggression becomes engrained.

She's hyper-focused, high-prey driven, high-guard driven. Very much like a police K-9 dog really (pinged my local unit.)

I realize that the above all sounds daunting, but with the right owner she'll really be a magnificent girl. She's loyal, loving and gentle in almost all situations and I want to find someone who can change that to all situations.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

She sounds pretty normal for a nice working drive in a gsd. I wish you both the best outcome to all of this. If I had space I would offer to take her and work with her, but ATM I am at my personal limit.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

Yup, you got it. And she's entirely trainable (although according to the intro section of "Control, Unleashed" she wouldn't be allowed in a class at the moment.) She really just needs a very knowledgable person who is willing to work with her patiently, frequently and consistently. And who can give her a meaningful life purpose with a real job.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

*Update*

I've been pinging several agencies for Riley including "National Working Dog Rescue/Placement" as well as local police K-9 units. It appears that she might not have "ready to go" skills to be a service dog and might be past her prime to be trained for that kind of job. Fortunately with each connection they have stated they're willing to spread the word and I have a few possibilities in play. At least with those contacts, they are making the proper kind of owners aware of her existence. In the meantime, we continue to work on obedience with/without a trainer and will spend the next week enjoying each other's company on many stay-cation adventures.

If you know of anyone interested in a truly wonderful dog, please do share the links provided in my original post. Thanks.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

I'm happy to report that Riley has found a new home. A local couple with a more ideal environment took her home yesterday. They have already engaged the trainer that knows her and they are excited to provide her with a home and with the training to be the best GSD that she can be.


----------



## rudaluda (May 28, 2011)

2manyqs said:


> I've been pinging several agencies for Riley including "National Working Dog Rescue/Placement" as well as local police K-9 units. It appears that she might not have "ready to go" skills to be a service dog and might be past her prime land for sale in nc to be trained for that kind of job. Fortunately with each connection they have stated they're willing to spread the word and I have a few possibilities in play. At least with those contacts, they are making the proper kind of owners aware of her existence. In the meantime, we continue to work on obedience with/without a trainer and will spend the next week enjoying each other's company on many stay-cation adventures.
> 
> If you know of anyone interested in a truly wonderful dog, please do share the links provided in my original post. Thanks.


I sent this to a few friends out that way, fingers crossed


----------

